# starting treatment soon at care manchester..



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies..

I'm starting IVF/ICSI in a few months and wondered what I can do to increase my/our chances..eg diet,acp,reflexology?..I have just turned 40..

Any advice welcome.

Hickson x


----------



## AggieJ (May 4, 2006)

Hey Hickson

Great news that you're starting soon hun. Are you going for ICSI or IVF by the way?

Am awaiting AF to get started and got permanent butterflies in my tummy   Can tell you what we've been doing but have no proof that it'll all help. They say 3-4 months before it's good to get body prepared. Also, it has been said that spring and summer are the best times to conceive...hope so!  
On top of Zita multivits am taking extra B complex, magnesium, DHA & EPA, Co-enzyme Q-10 and Apimist honey with extra bee pollen. No booze, caffeine, eating all organic and have upped the protein over xmas... lots of organic chicken soup, yogurt, fish, nuts, seeds etc. Been drinking 2 plus litres filtered water for last few months and will drink 3 litres during tx.
Had manual lymphatic drainage massage every fortnight plus weekly acu. Lots of walks by sea and fresh air for sanity. Plus hypno CD and orange circles stuck around the house... Been wearing my thermal long Johns to keep kidneys and tummy warm (my acu reckons it's no wonder I'm not pg!!  ) Really keeping warm and wearing socks in house/gloves outside - supposed to be good to keep kidney energy up. Having acu before EC and just before/after ET. Ooh and have kept away from *** smoke and smoky atmospheres for past 4 months...

Can't do anymore. It's all in the lap of the gods....

Keep me posted on how you getting on chick. This WILL be our year  

Kate x x


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Kate....so lovely to hear from you..HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!

Have been looking for you on the board..

John has had another SA done, and I have to phone for the results later..NHS have done them, so dont hold much hope!..just sperm there would be good!!

Blimey you have been busy with preparing..love the long john's!!..think your acp might have a point!!

What is dha?..is that from zita ?

What was the lymphatic drainage massage like?..I'm a beauty therapist and I have seen it done on my friend..well laugh..    her legs were everywhere...so funny!..I do fancy having that done though. 

You have weekly acp?...does she/he work on your fertility side or your whole body?..and has it helped?

What  hypno CD did you get..I'm looking for one..and orange circles stuck ?? what are these for?

Sorry for all the questions..Just preparing myself.

Great to hear from you.

Hickson xx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Kate..forgot to ask where did you get your  Apimist honey with extra bee pollen from?

Thanks Hickson xxx


----------



## AggieJ (May 4, 2006)

Hickson

Happy new year to you too!!

Good luck with the SA hun. Is that the first that's been done since the steroid therapy? If so, really hope it's helped...

Re your questions...

DHA is a kind of fish oil supplement which gives a good dose of necessary essential fatty acids. Deemed great for egg development and also the development of the growing foetus (so Zita plugs it for pg too) She claims it's "filtered" for metals etc. It's called Vital DHA and you can get it online easily... I use *www.nutricentre.com *. You take 2 a day for lead up to tx (I started a couple of months ago) then 4 a day during stimming.
Apimist also supposed to be good for eggies. Can be got from *www.apitherapy.biz* or cheaper from *www.bodykind.com*.
The MLD massage doesn't involve any flailing limbs , it's recommended by Queen Zita for prep to IVF and between tx as good detox. I just like it cos it's so relaxing and makes me feel really well. Supposed to boost the immune system and I think that's important cos wouldn't appreciate getting a bug or something during tx!! 
The CD is called The IVF companion and is from *www.hypnotherapy.co.uk*. I also get an ordinary one called Relaxation and stress management form the same company for DP!
The orange circles can be printed off from Ladies in Waiting board. Orange supposed to increase PMA. Who knows? Some people swear that it's helped!!

Hope that helps lovely. Chat soon

Kate x x x


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Kate.

Yes its the first since the steriods...dh has to ring the doc's to get the results in the am, so we shall see..

Thanks for the info..Are you taking zita west vits and her dha and epa vits as well..?

Any form of massage is good to get the circulatory and lymp system moving..really good that you are doing that...I feel so sluggish at the mo,think i'll start have treatments again.. 

Thanks for all your advice..speak to you soon

Hickson xx


----------

